# 2L help



## RyHelwig (Jan 13, 2010)

Im 15 and am going to be sending in for a tag in 2L, and was wondering if anyone knew of any public land or if anyone had any had any land I could hunt on, I am just looking for something 125 or bigger. You can just send me an email if you want. Thanks


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

i cant help with the area but when i was 15 anything with horns looked like it was a 180. Hell when i was 25 i still had a hard time holding off. Go have fun hunting get some experience dont worry about scores and all that it will come with time. Good luck on the future hunt.


----------

